# Horse in the house



## Anne (Dec 13, 2013)

Bet some of you would do this if you could.  How sweet!!!  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...house-loving-owner-joins-living-room-tea.html

View attachment 3855


----------



## TICA (Dec 14, 2013)

I love that they use mini's to visit the elderly in homes but.......living in a one bedroom flat and having a horse in your house?  Not something I would do but hey, to each their own.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 14, 2013)

I am seriously interested in just how one housebreaks a horse.:saywhat:
I also wonder if it's customary there for  grocery stores allow horses in.  In the US it's against the law for even a dog to go into a grocery store, unless it's a handicap assist dog.

Aside from that the pony is a cutie and the lady obviously loves and takes marvelous care of him and is bringing some joy into people's lives.

TWH...Housebreaking your boys could be the answer to all your stall cleaning work.layful:

Love that trace clip, and what a beauty that horse is.  

For our non horsey friends, this type of clip was originally designed for horses ridden in fox hunts, which typically take place in the late fall and winter months during cold and wet weather.   

The body clip on the big horse, a thoroughbred, is done be able to keep the horse drier by not trapping sweat and mud in the hair on the chest and belly during exercise in the cold months.  It also makes cooling the horse out and grooming easier.  The hair over the back is left to keep the horse warmer and drier, and to prevent the saddle from rubbing. The leg hair is left to protect the horse from brush in the fields, and rubbing on fence rails and walls when jumping. 

I just knew you guys were wondering about this..LOL


----------



## Fern (Dec 14, 2013)

While it's all very cutesy, it's taking things too far. The horse is an animal, animals can spread infection and sharing a cup or food is looking for trouble. The mouth carries the most bacteria.



> The Health Department is investigating a link  between a mystery horse disease discovered in the South West and  infections in humans.
> Several people who have come in contact with the horses have  reported developing lesions in their mouth like those affecting the  animals.
> Pinjarra veterinarian Michael Gibbs and his staff found the   lesions in horses about three weeks ago but the potential link to   humans has only just emerged.
> The Health Department and the Department of Agriculture and Food  WA are investigating but have not determined the cause of the complaint  in people or horses.
> ...


----------



## Anne (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the trace clip, OG - I wondered about that cut, and would have had to look that up, but didn't know what it was called.   

One of the comments was  'disgusting and unhealthy'.  What?!  I'm sure the horse is kept as clean as possible, and tho there might be some odor, they are beautiful animals, and a therapy horse is a wonderful thing.  

About the grocery shopping, I doubt they would be allowed in any store here; and did notice the horse was close to the carrots. 

But wouldn't it be wonderful if you could house-train a horse like a dog, so they could come in and visit???   Well, small ones, of course.....


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

My friend with horses says she dreams of bringing them inside to join her cats and dogs in the living room.


----------



## Anne (Dec 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> My friend with horses says she dreams of bringing them inside to join her cats and dogs in the living room.



Now that's a real horse lover!!!   My grandson's wife is like that; truly loves her horses, and she is so good with them, too.


----------



## nan (Dec 18, 2013)

I often used to dream about having our horse living at home with us when he was alive.


----------

